# GAPS intro diet for gastritis, duodenitis, leaky gut



## richgel999 (Oct 25, 2015)

I've found that if the proper food is concentrated enough, it's as powerful and fast acting as any medicine. I've experienced this enough times (after healing from gastritis 3 times over the years) that I think it's worth pointing out to more people.

When the gut or stomach lining gets too thin or non-existent, you'll get painful inflammation. If you let the tissue stay damaged long enough, you'll get leaky gut and develop food intolerances to all sorts of food proteins that you didn't react to before, such as the proteins in corn or dairy. If the damage is in the stomach, the inflammation and pain will spike after the Ph of the stomach gets too acidic from either food and/or stomach acid. It's no fun.

Healing the stomach in this situation is difficult even with acid blocker like PPI's or H2 blockers, because the acid (even if reduced through drugs) keeps doing damage. The acid keeps re-damaging the stomach tissues, and this situation is very serious. The goal in this scenario is to minimize the acid as much as possible, and feed your body with the right nutrition so it can heal quickly. If you feed it correctly you'll be amazed how rapidly healing can occur.

I've found that properly prepared meat stocks can be incredibly healing for gastritis. For example:

http://www.howweflourish.com/how-to-make-meat-stock/

You don't want to make bone broths, which will be too hard on your GI tract. You want to make meat stocks, or meat broth.

It's really easy to do: You take a whole organic, free range chicken and boil it for 2.5-3 hours in a bunch of water (or use a crock pot). Then you drain it through a strainer and refrigerate the liquid. You can save the chicken for making soups. Once it cools the liquid should look like a thick gelatin. You can heat up around 4-6 tablespoons and just sip it like a little meal throughout the day. This stuff is worth its weight in gold for rapidly healing the gut lining. The broth can be used to make healing soups.

Another "food" that can be very healing to the GI tract is cabbage juice:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1521464/

Cabbage juice was used at one time to help patients heal from ulcers, and I've also found it to be quite healing to the gut lining. Unfortunately, it takes terrible and can cause a lot of gas, so it's not for everyone. A supplement named "Gastrozyme" is like a concentrated form of cabbage juice.

So if you have gastritis, I recommend that you immediately reduce the acid (through 1 or more antacids), and then immediately switch to the GAPS intro diet to give your body the nutrition it needs to heal up. Other things that can be helpful are Zinc Carnosine (Pepzin GI), Vitamin E, and Slippery Elm "gruel":

http://www.rjwhelan.co.nz/herbs%20A-Z/slippery_elm.html

Also, it's very important to stay hydrated. Your body isn't going to heal quickly if you're dehydrated, so be sure to drink lots of water. I've found that treatments for ulcers can also be helpful with gastritis.

I wish I had a time machine so I could send this information back to myself.


----------

